# problème installation debian mac mini



## Raf2507 (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un mac mini datant de 2006 avec une puce intel.

je souhaite installer debian dessus en tant qu'unique système d'exploitation.

L'installation de debian se passe sans problème mais une fois que l'ordinateur redémarre le système ne boot pas sur debian. A la place je vois un dossier clignotant avec un point d'interrogation.

Quelqu'un saurait-il d'où vient le problème? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide .


----------



## ntx (24 Juin 2009)

Un Mac ce n'est pas un PC, si tu veux installer autre chose que Mac OSX, il faut passer par Bootcamp. Je pense que ta Debian est faite pour booter sur une machine avec BIOS et pas EFI et de plus le firmware du Mac cherche un Mac OSX et pas un Linux.


----------



## trodat (25 Juin 2009)

J'ai eu une fois ce problème en installant ubuntu (en duo avec MacOS) et c'est parce que je n'avais pas précisé le point de montage.
Sinon as-tu installé rEFIt*?


----------



## Raf2507 (25 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Le problème c'est que j'ai supprimé mac os X car je ne souhaite installer que debian. je ne peut donc pas utiliser boot camp.

Sinon comment préciser le point de montage? rEfit ne s'installe qu'à partir de mac os X ?


----------



## trodat (25 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai jamais essayé linux tout seul mais je pense que si tentais le coup, j'installerais refit depuis MacOS puis j'installerais linux sur une partie du disque dur puis je supprimerais la partition MacOS mais garderais la petite partition FAT au début du disque dur.
Il faudrait que quelqu'un qui a déjà essayé confirme.


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2009)

Raf2507 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que j'ai supprimé mac os X car je ne souhaite installer que debian. je ne peut donc pas utiliser boot camp.


Tu ne peux pas sacrifier quelques Go de DD pour installer Mac OSX et Bootcamp ?


----------



## Raf2507 (25 Juin 2009)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution sans installer mac os X.

j'ai gravé l'image disque de rEFIt puis j'ai booté sur le cd. ensuite dans le menu de rEFIt j'ai 

synchronisé les tables de partititions puis j'ai booté sur le disque debian et sa marche !!!!!

Le seul inconvénient c'est que pour démarrer debian il faut le cd rEFIt dans le lecteur, mais bon ça c'est pas bien grave 

je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## GillesF (26 Juin 2009)

En installant refit depuis debian (ou si c'est possible, depuis le cd), ca fonctionne pas?

P-e que tu as déjà lu mais je pense que cette page de doc pourrait etre utile (ubuntu mais ca doit être identique pour debian ).
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation_macbook_sans_macosx


----------

